# Tecumseh cam to crank timing?



## dilkte (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm putting back to gether my Tecumseh Engine. There is a timing mark on the cam but no mark on the crank gear. I've done several Briggs and Stratton flatheads(they have marks on both) but this is my first Tecumseh. Boy do I wish I had marked them before removal. How do you set it for a Tecumseh. Any help will be appreciated. Answer soo this is a Christmas present.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

dilkte
On the crank there should be either a little groove cut into the crank gear near or in between the teeth or there may be just like a drill dimple or partial hole on that gear. go to this site and d/l a copy of this Tecumseh 4 cycle manual for reference. It will show you what to look for.
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
That's your present.....Merry Christmas

snoman


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

wow never seen or heard of this one man it has gotta be there someone might have put the gear on the crank on bassackwards wouldnt think it would be possible ? worth a look ,, what engine is it ? mod# fam # ? ?? yepp thats right i forgot


----------



## dilkte (Dec 21, 2004)

And a Merry Christmas to you too Snoman.

Tim


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i know there should be one too. they use em for assembly in the plants. like snoman said there should be one on there. oh well merry Christmas to all.


----------

